# Never Going Back Again - Collings O1A



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

From the Rumors album - Lindsey Buckinghams' great fingerstyle piece....thanks for watching! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJopOy6xWsU


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

man...beautiful job on that song...


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I saw this in the Favourite YouTube Covers thread. 

I was sufficiently inspired that I decided that its one that I _have_ to learn, though I've decided to learn the Dropped-D version since its a tuning I use more regularly.

Thanks!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Very nice - I spent a few minutes with your other stuff too. Makes me wanna learn some Steely Dan ...... not to mention some old standards too. Thanks!


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks gentlemen for your very kind posts.....appreciated! i hope this finds everyone well and warm,
dale


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

very well played

keep em' comin'


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks for giving your time to listen - hope this finds you very well,

dale


----------



## JonF (Sep 4, 2009)

Very Nice! Thanks for posting that...


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

hello Jon, thanks for giving your time to watch and i appreciate your kind post......hope all is good!
dale


----------

